# Finding Work In Sydney



## Wato 7 (May 17, 2013)

Good Afternoon and Hello, New poster alert so go easy on me!

So, I’m giving serious thought to moving to Oz in August time, 99% sure it will be East Coast as my sister lives in Melbourne and a few friend’s in Sydney also. I have been lucky enough to have visited them both over Xmas for my Sis’s wedding so have a very good feel for each City. I have 6 months left on a WHV so have the luxury of being able to look for work as a Quantity Surveyor which is my day job back here in the sunny UK.

There brings my question, I’m basically wanting to gauge how easy/difficult it will be for me to find work as a QS, primarily in Sydney. I would also consider a FIFO type role. Plus, I’m keen to know how easy it would be to find “other” work whilst I wait for a QS role to become available? As I have limited funds, my fear would be having to dig into these funds for an extended period of time which I’m aware could happen. I’m also aware of how expensive rent/everyday items are also.
If someone who has been in a similar situation could give me some pointers on the above and just some general pointers to someone who will be touching down with a bag on one’s back and nothing else then this would be massively appreciated. 

Just for the record and little, if anyone reading this works in the same field or, even better, is a QS my experience is....
•	5 year’s experience predominately working for a Main Contractor in Building (Stadiums/big retail stores/sheds). 
•	BSC Hons in Commercial Management and an HND in Quantity Surveying
•	Not chartered or a member of RICS.
•	I also have a trade behind me as a Plater (Metal Fabricator)/Welder.
As I said I would massively appreciate some advice on the above in any form.

Thanks for reading.

Watto 7 (31 Yrs.)


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Depending on where your experience is really. I would think Sydney is best. Construction in Sydney is the most active among all eastern states. NSW has the lowest unemployment on the east as well. 
There is a lot of investment in CSG, however this is in pipeline stage so might take a bit to fully take off. 

FIFO, don't know, mines in QLD?

This is not an immigration advice


----------

